# Grass height pics?



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

Anyone have any pics at a 1.5" height and at 1"? I got a reel mower late in the season and wasn't able to use it. 2nd yr tif tuff and need to decide what height to keep it at. Haven't leveled anything so that's part of the deciding factor. I'm thinking I can easily get away with scalping at 1" and maintaining at 1.25-1.5" anyone have pics of that height? I could possibly get it scalped down to .75" but don't think I can do .5" after all the rain we have had, I have some ruts I'm going to have to fill in.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

I have new tiftuf and am mowing at .75. I have some bounce and need to level but I'm keeping it low to help it thicken.

My advice. Start low and raise if you need to do so.


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

I hear ya. Mine was installed last year about June. Got hit with worms pretty bad a couple of times, so it got thin in a few places. I'll see how low I can go without hurting the blade. Just got new bedknife and sharpening last year so want to not screw it up.

I see in your signature...what PGR do you use. with 10,000 sq ft of this stuff I want to do what i can to limit the verticle growth. was almost hitting 3 times a week with a manual reel mower last year. wasn't fun.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Here is my tifway mowed at 3/4" from last season. That's as low as I can go right now since I have not leveled.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

@Durso81 
Wow, that looks like carpet my friend! Very nice.


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

wafflesngravy said:


> @Durso81
> Wow, that looks like carpet my friend! Very nice.


Thank you


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

.40 HOC


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Around .250 Don't remember exactly


----------



## anthonybilotta (Aug 11, 2018)

This is tiftuf at 1.25 with a rotary


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

This post is a great idea.

It helps us members get an idea of different HOC to try out in the future.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Common at around 1.5" with my reel






Tifway 419 around 1.25"


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Tifway 419 @ 5/8"


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Cory

That front yard is perfect.

But the ol common is looking good too.

Just goes to show how awesome a reel mower is.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

1.5" rotary cut


3/4" reel cut




1/2" reel cut




I'm going to try keeping it at 1/2" for a few more weeks to see what happens, but it sure did look good last year at 3/4".


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

crzipilot said:


> I hear ya. Mine was installed last year about June. Got hit with worms pretty bad a couple of times, so it got thin in a few places. I'll see how low I can go without hurting the blade. Just got new bedknife and sharpening last year so want to not screw it up.
> 
> I see in your signature...what PGR do you use. with 10,000 sq ft of this stuff I want to do what i can to limit the verticle growth. was almost hitting 3 times a week with a manual reel mower last year. wasn't fun.


I use this.
https://www.domyown.com/tnex-p-16595.html


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

Cory said:


> Common at around 1.5" with my reel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That common looks good! Maybe I won't rush to replace my common with hybrid that soon now


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

I just scalped mine at 3/4" Was thinking I was walking on the the wild side with that, considering my lawn is 1 yr old, never been leveled and we got hit with all the rains this winter etc. Seems like the ground has moved with all the underground water movement. Surprisingly I didn't hit up any dirt etc. There's unevenness around, but I just went back over the spots a different direction and it worked out. Thinking of taking it down to 1/2" and keeping it 3/4'- 1" this year. Need to get it short so it fills in and thickens up I think.


----------

